

9 ways for cs students to earn extra money - phn1x
http://twentiesmoneymag.com/blog/2009/04/20/9-ways-for-cs-students-to-earn-extra-money/

======
pavel_lishin
Taking on a full-time job is a way to earn "extra" money?

